# Drip tip Covers



## outlaw_cloud (30/3/16)

lately i have been wondering "do you get covers for your drip"? much like you what you get on the top of a energade bottle because i have lint in my pockets and one of the biggest things that bugged me especially with the ijust2 tank was the lint that would collect in the drip tip when your mod is in your pocket well i did a quick google search and find these - http://www.blowoutvaporstore.com/

not sure if i like the hole in the to though but if someone here one of the retailers sells these locally i think it will be a great help it doesnt add too much effort to placing it on and taking it off your drip tip.

i think its handy in preventing lint from collecting in your drip tip and also prevent bugs or what ever from sitting on the drip tip when you sleep and your mod is just sitting on your desk.

so does anyone know of any local retailers that sells something like this?


----------



## zadiac (30/3/16)

Those drip tip covers are for e juice testing purposes. You put that on the drip tip to let someone else test the juice/atty. I don't think you get a cover that completely covers the tip.


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/16)

Just go to any Mica and get the appropriate size of those little rubber thingies you put on furniture legs etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (30/3/16)

I know evolution vape (a stall in brooklyn mall) uses these when you test out their liquids or hardware... Dont know if they sell it though


----------



## Yagya (30/3/16)

I had similar issue with the tanks sleeping on their stand but all open.
something like the attached could just do the trick.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (30/3/16)

@Yagya that's perfect actually what are they called


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (30/3/16)

its actually "end caps" and you get the rubber/plastic ones that would be ideal for our purpose.
im sure most of the bigger hardware stores will stock these.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

Bro get a UD vape bag or similar. Holds your mods, atties, batteries, juice, wire, screwdrivers etc in nice little pockets. Only owned mine a day and already I don't know how I ever lived without it.


----------



## outlaw_cloud (30/3/16)

Thanks I'll have a look at @Lord Vetinari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Thanks I'll have a look at @Lord Vetinari
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/ud-vape-bag


----------

